# Wilf- lurcher- dogs trust merseyside



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

This lovely boy is looking for his forever home- he has lived with cats and dogs and would prefer to be with a companion in his new home










he is the one wearing the dogs trust collar xx


----------



## rhflan (May 30, 2012)

Such a cutie!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

Is he still looking?


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2012)

Is this dog still looking?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2012)

Can we get an update? Can't leave messages, can't directly contact rescue


----------

